# BAMMA 7: Trigg vs Wallhead



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> British MMA promotion BAMMA has added eight fights to its seventh event.
> 
> The promotion today announced the new matchups for BAMMA 7, which takes place Sept. 10 at the National Indoor Arena in Birmingham, England. Stateside fans can watch a live stream of the event on the promotion's website, BAMMA.com.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

was debating if i should buy tickets for this event glad I never as the main event fell though. Although didn't know Andre Winner was on the card, that should be a good fight!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Toroian said:


> was debating if i should buy tickets for this event glad I never as the main event fell though. Although didn't know Andre Winner was on the card, that should be a good fight!


I would not be so judgemental of the main event, Jim Wallhead will put on a great show, I have him to beat Frank Trigg but it will be a great fight as good as Watson vs Trigg would have been maybe even better, just because you have not just watched Wallhead beat up Ninja believe me the guy can fight.

Am guessing this fight takes will take place at WW and could be a title fight since WW does not have a champion right now since Daley missed weight on there last attempt to create a WW champion.

Cant wait for this event, if I had the chance to buy tickets I would defiantly be there, great to see BAMMA continue to push to raise the standards and give us another great card.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Looking at this card in fact I dare say this is on par with most Dream cards, and argubally better than the 7th event Strikeforce ever put out there which look something like this

Daniel Puder vs Richard Dalton
Falaniko Vitale vs Ron Fields
Bobby Southworth vs Bill Mahood
Matt Lee vs Jorge Masvidal
Billy Evangelista vs Clint Coronel
Josh Thomson vs Adam Lynn
Joe Riggs vs Eugene Jackson
Gilbert Melendez vs Tetsuji Kato

Way to go BAMMA, I swear BAMMA could be on the hunt for a Sky Sports Deal with the way they are progressing, and with a deal like that England could become the new home of the worlds largest MMA promotion, and before you knock than statement think about this, hands down the biggest sport in the world is football and thats never likely to chance and Englands hands down without even an inch to debate this against host the worlds greatest division the English Premiership, sure there are teams out there like Barcalona that can hang with our top clubs but teams like that in there own leagues are big fish in a small pond when it comes to strength in depth throughout the entire division The English Premiership wins hands down.

So if we can host the most popular and most talented league in the world for the biggest sport in the world, then running the worlds biggest MMA promotion should be easy :smoke02:

Fcuk the Reem going to the UFC, I want to see him come here to BAMMA where he will be more than welcome.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I think you're being overly optimistic to put it mildly, but i appreciate the enthusiasm and BAMMA does has alot of potential.

Getting a Sky deal would push it on leaps and bounds and would put it in pole position to be the worlds #2 promotion but i would feel quite comfortable (regretably though!) saying BAMMA will never touch the UFC globally, domestically however it can push the UFC down to #2 and put pressure on them to increase their presence over here but in any stretch of the imagination that is not in the immediate future, MMA isn't quite at that place over here yet.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I though Che Mills just signed with the UFC?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe they are allowing him to get this fight done then go to the UFC. I think BAMMA should add some more championships. Only three championships in a promotion that has like ten weightclasses to me isn't a legitimate roster.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Maybe they are allowing him to get this fight done then go to the UFC. I think BAMMA should add some more championships. Only three championships in a promotion that has like ten weightclasses to me isn't a legitimate roster.


To be fair they've only had 6 events, i'm certain it's their intention to have champions in all divisions but they still need time to grow.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

*



BAMMA announced today that they have introduced their first ever British Title with a Middleweight contest between top contenders, Jack Marshman and Carl Noon.

As well as having a World title in each division, now the organization will put the British title in to the mix with the aim of developing a British champion in each weight class. Unlike the World title bouts that are fought for over 5 x 5 minute rounds, British title fights will consist of 3 x 5 minute rounds but adopt exactly the same unified rules as all other bouts.

Liam Fisher at BAMMA stated, “The introduction of a British Title allows us to develop the ever growing pool of talent in this country. Now we can give up-and-coming fighters a legitimate champion status to aspire to before they reach the level of fighting on a World stage. It’s only fitting that the pride of the Parachute Regiment from Wales will take on one of the toughest middleweight prospects in England to become the first ever BAMMA British Champion. It’s England vs Wales, so as always, expect fireworks from the first bell!” 

http://mma.mirror.co.uk/2011/08/11/bamma-announce-their-first-ever-british-title-bout/

Click to expand...

*Looks like more belts are on the way.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So the British Champions get a title shot at the World Champions? I don't think this is a good idea. Cage Rage adopted British titles and look where they ended up.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> So the British Champions get a title shot at the World Champions? I don't think this is a good idea. Cage Rage adopted British titles and look where they ended up.


I don't think that's how it works.

The British belts are competed for, naturally, by British prospects, for example someone like Paul Daley, despite being British and thus eligable, is not an up and coming prospect and as such wouldn't compete for the British belt.

If the British champion was to defend his title several times and raise his profile he would presumably become worthy of a 'world' title shot, but winning the British belt is in my view at least more of a belt for British prospects.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Speaking of Daley when is he fighting for that title again? I wonder if it'll be possible for someone to hold both titles. We will find out I guess.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

IF the British champion was to become the Wotld champion he would almost certainly relinquish the British belt.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I could see that happening. Though there was an exception to that rule in early Strikeforce. Back when Josh Thomson was the lightweight champion is also became the only US Champion.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I can see Wallhead brutalising Trigg. Wallhead is an animal!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That and the fact that Trigg is washed up. Why he is still fighting is beyond me. Then again Shamrock is still fighting.


----------

